# Stern on Sirius Before 2006? Don't Count on It



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Could Sirius get Howard Stern before his planned satellite radio debut in 2006?

Chances of the shock jock going to Sirius this year or in 2005 are highly improbable. During a conference call earlier this week, Sirius CEO Joe Clayton gave three scenarios: Infinity chases Stern off the air, which Clayton said is highly unlikely since Infinity may want to keep the ad revenue generated by Stern's show; Stern and Infinity go through as usual in 2005; or - if it's in the benefit of Stern, Infinity and Sirius - something could be worked out between the parties allowing for an earlier Stern debut.

"But there are a lot of different moving parts, and it's too early to comment," Clayton said of Stern debuting on Sirius before 2006.

http://www.skyreport.com (Used with permission)


----------



## RoadRunner (Jun 17, 2004)

Highly unlikely. I read Joe's comments as "...anything is possible", but I suspect he'd have the same reaction to lots of (equally) unlikely scenarios.


----------



## Str8driver (Oct 20, 2004)

I'm not so sure I would agree...when asked about an upcoming trip in 2005 to Las Vegas Stern told a caller about a week ago that, "...let's Just say there isn't a real spirit of cooperation her (between him and Infinity)" 

Also, any avid listeners of the show know that Infinity has "forebid" Stern from rambling on about Sirius. I believe the quote was something along the lines of "We don't want this to turn into a 15 month Sirius ad".

Only time will tell.


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2004)

I don't know if this is true or not, but I heard this is all a publicity stunt to get more subscribers to sirius before 2006 so that they can meet there subscriber deadline. Now regarding howard coming over to sirius and that in truth, I cant confirm.


----------



## sampatterson (Aug 27, 2002)

The other rumor is that none of the 3 will happen, instead Infinity will buy a majority stake in Sirius and still have Howard Stern by the cajones...


----------

